# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  VB.NET 2005 Forms : How do I make a Splash Screen?

## HanneSThEGreaT

*Q:* What is a Splash Screen?

*A:* Splash screens are often used to display information to a user while an application is loading. Visual Basic provides a preconfigured Splash Screen form template that you can add to your Windows Application project, and a Splash Screen property in the Project Designer that allows you to specify a splash screen for your project.

*Q:* How do I create a "splash" Screen?

*A:* Visual Basic.NET 2005 includes a splash screen template, meaning, it is an already predesigned form, which we can use for this purpose. 
To add a splash screen template, follow these steps :
Select a project in Solution ExplorerSelect the Project menuClick Add New ItemIn the Add New Item dialog box, select the Splash Screen templateClick Add. The template is added to your project.

*Q:* How do I specify a Splash Screen form, for my application?

*A:* To specify a splash screen, follow these steps :
Select a project in Solution ExplorerSelect the Project menuClick Properties.Click the Application tab.Under Windows application framework properties, in the Splash screen: list, click the form that you want to use as a splash screen.

----------

